# New Motor for Bachman Trolley



## Matison (12 mo ago)

The flat can motor for my Bachman United Traction Company Trolley was burned up when I received it. Replacement motors from the manufacturer were not available, and similar ones from train manufacturers cost a lot. 

I found this one online from Micro-Mark for under ten dollars. It is well built, and the only modification that I need to make is to trim the shaft a little.

Now… if only I can figure out where I put the two worm gears then I will be all set.


----------



## Matison (12 mo ago)

After the fact….it was a little more involved than I had said. I had to grind some of the plastic in the cradle where the motor goes. Otherwise, one side of the motor shaft sits too high to engage the gears. 

With a Dremel, a 1/2” chisel, and about ten minutes, I was able to get the motor to fit properly.

Now, I have to deal with some wires that pulled out when I separated the motor block from the frame. It was my first time separating the parts, and I didn’t know that the wires would be so short and thin, especially on G equipment.

If anyone has access to a G gauge Bachman United Traction Trolley wiring diagram, I would appreciate a picture or drawing of it. I’d pay for it if that is what I need to do.


----------

